# KFC's coleslaw.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Do you like it????


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

love it ... I use it on my BBQ samiches


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I liked it better when they chopped it finer. The course chopped is not to my liking. The flavor is still good.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

No. I like mine though.


----------

